# ISO Cake recipes.



## JoAnn L. (Jan 6, 2008)

I am looking for some recipes for "TNT" homemade cake. I would like a nice heavy and dense cake, filled with either bananas, apples, carrot, nuts or raisins. I can't have chocolate, so I would like any other kind. Please share your favorite recipe with me and the rest of our DC family. Thanks.


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a start for you:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=705597
(It's all the TNT cakes on dc)

Last night I made this Almond Cake:
Almond Cake
And it as great - dense and tasty!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a carrot cake I will find if interested. With pineapple and raisin. 
Almond / Cream cheese frosting. 
Sounds wierd but I guess that's me in a nutshell!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 6, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I have a carrot cake I will find if interested. With pineapple and raisin.
> Almond / Cream cheese frosting.
> Sounds wierd but I guess that's me in a nutshell!


 
I would love to see your recipe, sounds delicious to me.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 6, 2008)

jkath said:


> Here's a start for you:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=705445
> (It's all the TNT cakes on dc)
> 
> ...


 
When I clicked on your link for DC, it said sorry no matches. 

I will have to make the Almond Cake, I have never made anything with either Solo or Baker Almond filling. Can't wait to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2008)

JoAnn, I have a wonderful recipe that is made with walnuts and has a caramel icing.  Easy, too.  Made in a 9- x 13-inch pan.  Just yummy as heck.  I've been making it for over 40 years and everyone loves it.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> JoAnn, I have a wonderful recipe that is made with walnuts and has a caramel icing. Easy, too. Made in a 9- x 13-inch pan. Just yummy as heck. I've been making it for over 40 years and everyone loves it.


 
Katie E, I would love to try your cake, I have never had homemade caramel icing. Is it hard to make?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 6, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> Katie E, I would love to try your cake, I have never had homemade caramel icing. Is it hard to make?



No, not difficult at all.  I made this cake the first time when I was 13-years-old.  I'll post the recipe tomorrow.  I'm not where I can get to it right now.  Enjoy!


----------



## jkath (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay, I put in a different link, but here it is again:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=705597

In case it doesn't work, I went to the advanced search,
typed in " TNT " , clicked on "titles only"  and clicked on the "cakes" category.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a cake that my mom used to make when I was a kid.  It is still one of my favorites.

*Banana Split Cake*

½ cup butter or margarine, melted
2 cups graham cracker crumbs
2 eggs
2 cups sifted powdered sugar
¾ cup butter or margarine, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 can (20 oz.) crushed pineapple, well-drained
4 medium bananas, sliced (about 3 cups)
2 cups whipped cream
½ cup coarsely chopped walnuts or pecans
½ cup maraschino cherries, drained and cut in half

Combine melted butter and cracker crumbs.  Pat in bottom of 13x9x2-inch pan.  Beat eggs on high speed of electric mixer until light, about 4 minutes.  Add powdered sugar, softened butter, and vanilla.  Beat 5 minutes.  Spread over crumbs.  Chill for 30 minutes.  Spread pineapple over chilled creamed mixture.  Arrange bananas over pineapple.  Cover with whipped cream.  Sprinkle with nuts.  Cover, refrigerate 6 hours or overnight.  Garnish with cherries.  Makes 12 servings.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 8, 2008)

SierraCook said:


> This is a cake that my mom used to make when I was a kid. It is still one of my favorites.
> 
> *Banana Split Cake*
> 
> ...


 
Your recipe sound delicious, thanks for posting it . JoAnn


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 8, 2008)

Katie E said:


> No, not difficult at all. I made this cake the first time when I was 13-years-old. I'll post the recipe tomorrow. I'm not where I can get to it right now. Enjoy!


 
Katie E, I would love to have your cake recipe. Thanks, JoAnn


----------



## Dina (Jan 8, 2008)

This is my simple vanilla cake recipe.  It's very rich and moist and can be topped with any frosting.

2 sticks butter, room temperature
2 cups sugar
3 eggs, room temperature
2 tsp vanilla extract
2 cups sifted all purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 cup whole milk

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Cream butter and sugar with electric mixer/stand up mixer, add vanilla and eggs.  Sift flour and other dry ingredients in a separate bowl.  Combine 1/3 part of flour mixture in with the creamed butter mixture alternating  with 1/3 part milk while mixing the batter.  DO NOT OVERMIX.  Pour into two 9" round prepared (greased) pans and bake for 25 minutes.  Cool and frost with your favorite frosting.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 8, 2008)

Dina said:


> This is my simple vanilla cake recipe. It's very rich and moist and can be topped with any frosting.
> 
> 2 sticks butter, room temperature
> 2 cups sugar
> ...


 
Dina, thank you so much for sharing. JoAnn


----------

